# Commodore Making a Comback?



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/commodore-computers-make-a-return-this-year-20100319/

Maybe it is just my inner geek that is intrigued about this.......


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like a failure already to me.

Nothibng there that Dell, HP, or Apple could develop to wash it out of the market in months time. Simple design, over the counter parts.

Second point:
systems come with the latest version of Ubuntu, but they are also capable of supporting a multitude of operating systems, including Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, Mac OS X, and other Linux distros.

Yeah, like OSX will be able to run legally, if at all... 7 or Ubuntu would be great on that device... but I fear it would ever survive from that company.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

pretty cool...very compact..i would rather have a tower...but that pup has major cool factor


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

As someone that has owned the original Commadore64 home computer, I love this idea.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like nothing more than a non-upgradable PC built into a keyboard case. Kind of like a laptop with no display.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Frank4d said:


> Looks like nothing more than a non-upgradable PC built into a keyboard case. Kind of like a laptop with no display.


I was thinking the same thing...just a laptop on the inside without a display...but it does make for a very nice keyboard.....takes all in one to a new meaning


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

aka Brett said:


> I was thinking the same thing...just a laptop on the inside without a display...but it does make for a very nice keyboard.....takes all in one to a new meaning


Well this is how the C64 was, the computer literary was the keyboard. The only external pieces were the monitor, disk drive, and printer. Everything else was built right into the keyboard.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

i do remember them..never owned one though...wasnt into computers at the time.
I started on 95......how things have really moved forward since then
if the price is right the Commodore{now} wouldnt be bad...say 300 bucks..laptop minus the battery and display


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I took the time to actually read the article this time (I didn't before), and noticed it will be using only a dual core processor (I'm assuming they mean the Core 2 Duo, or even worse, the Core Duo) ... Why doesn't it use the new i3, i5, or i7 processors?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Its cheaper to make with socket 775 architecture, and this is a device where the price point is going to matter very much or its gonna fail terribly fast. The processors, memory, and motherboards are cheaper in socket 775 then in 1366.

Plus its primary use isn't going to be high-end workstation or gaming...nobody in their right mind would consider this to be a high-end workstation or gaming system so why put more powerful hardware then whats needed for a basic system.

Full specs here: http://www.commodoreusa.net/tech.html


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

The link to the store is sort of working at the moment
http://www.commodoreusa.net/Store.html


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Ah, the Commodore... that takes me back. My uncle gave me his when I was about 8 or so. Was starting to get interested in some programming then, but mum blew the power supply up. It survived for about 2 years, though, so it was good.

Another issue is that is does not have built-in wireless. It's marked as optional (so probably an extra $50-100) for either a USB adapter or an installed PCI card.

Overall though, the concept is not all that bad. But yeah, configure it to have as much beef as you can afford beforehand.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> nobody in their right mind would consider this to be a ... gaming system


Well I used the C64 for games. I used to spend hours playing Zaxxon, Park Patrol, Frogger, 1942, Kung-Fu Master, and a bunch of others! Those were the days :up:

***

C64 was built to last. Bought in the 1970's, mine still works to this day


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Products page that shows how you can configure the system only offers higher-end Core 2 Duo's and Core 2 Quad's.

But as for gaming, that sure can't be their intention these days, seems on the only motherboard and graphics at the moment is an Intel G31 based motherboard with loosy integrate Intel graphics good enough for basic gaming. If they release a new version with upgradable graphics then it would be a big boost. Still the size is going to limit what it can be upgraded too - unless they go the laptop/mobile route with their hardware choices which is very doable.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I wonder if there is any connection to Liebermann computers or KillerNIC?


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Triple6 said:


> The Products page that shows how you can configure the system only offers higher-end Core 2 Duo's and Core 2 Quad's.
> 
> But as for gaming, that sure can't be their intention these days, seems on the only motherboard and graphics at the moment is an Intel G31 based motherboard with loosy integrate Intel graphics good enough for basic gaming. If they release a new version with upgradable graphics then it would be a big boost. Still the size is going to limit what it can be upgraded too - unless they go the laptop/mobile route with their hardware choices which is very doable.


People pay good money right now for single core celeron set ups......these commodores are not total bottom end by any means and will suffice for a basic pc...its just a little all in one that has better specs that many desktop towers being sold right now.

I agree....it is fine for its intended use...a basic pc


----------

